# Weekend fishing



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

We went out fishing on Sun. off highway 19 and caught 5 northerns and my dad had a huge walleye on but we lost it about 2 feet from shore.  otherwise they were biting from about 2:00-4:00


----------

